# 240sx to 180sx



## V240SX (Jun 29, 2004)

Hello, I'm new to the forum. No questions really, just posting. But, I am going to be rebuilding a Ca18 into a DET then dropping it in my 240 to 'techniclly' have a real 180SX... minus the RHD.  The cool think is, as I was writing this post just now, my turbo cam shafts just arived vie mail. Awesome. Anyways, just layin' down my first post.


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

V240SX said:


> Hello, I'm new to the forum. No questions really, just posting. But, I am going to be rebuilding a Ca18 into a DET then dropping it in my 240 to 'techniclly' have a real 180SX... minus the RHD. The cool think is, as I was writing this post just now, my turbo cam shafts just arived vie mail. Awesome. Anyways, just layin' down my first post.


how much did you pay for your ca18 and where did you get it from? Trying to find a good deal myself on one. If you ever wanted to do the RHD conversion, talk to OPIUM... he's done it before and it came out sweet!


----------



## krusty (Jun 14, 2004)

dude that was harsh, even if it was true.....what the hell is a 180 sx?


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

if you have a 93, putting the SR in would get you closer to the claim of a 180sx... since the CA was only in the 89-90 model.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Joel said:


> if you have a 93, putting the SR in would get you closer to the claim of a 180sx... since the CA was only in the 89-90 model.


Game.Set.Match....


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

wow..... just like joel said, if your trying to make your car into a 180, you would need the sr20 since you have the 93 model. hahaha. and buying an american ca18 and adding a turbo isnt the same as a ca18det. technically it is, but a lot of parts are different for it... 


and a 180sx is the jdm version of the usdm 240sx fastback.


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

krusty said:


> dude that was harsh, even if it was true.....what the hell is a 180 sx?


Are you kidding? It's the JDM 240SX dude.


----------



## augimatic (Mar 23, 2004)

walmartemployee said:


> im a noob and damn, i gotta say, you are no where near a real 180sx, never will be near it. your car will always be a 240sx with this and that. you can deceive others, but those who seen the real deal will know you are a fake joke. you will have a 240sx with a ca18 swap.


You know I always will have a lot more respect for people that are actually doing something with their car then some ******* walmart working guy that can only flame. In the end the guy will have a ca18det in a 240, he can call it whatever he wants as far as I am concerned and it'll still be a cool ride.


V240SX there are a lot of JDm parts you can get to make it as close to a 180sx as you want, I think that's cool what you're doing. Let me know if you need help finding parts, I live in LA and geting JDM parts is a bit easier here. Like down the street from me J-spec has the 180sx rear window for 150.00

I like the 180sx idea too, I have a JDM 180sx seats. But I'm gonna go SR instead of CA in my 90 240.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

this thread should be closed. and the 180 doesnt have power seatbelts, so thats another thing


----------



## walmartemployee (Jun 29, 2004)

augimatic said:


> You know I always will have a lot more respect for people that are actually doing something with their car then some ******* walmart working guy that can only flame. In the end the guy will have a ca18det in a 240, he can call it whatever he wants as far as I am concerned and it'll still be a cool ride.
> 
> 
> V240SX there are a lot of JDm parts you can get to make it as close to a 180sx as you want, I think that's cool what you're doing. Let me know if you need help finding parts, I live in LA and geting JDM parts is a bit easier here. Like down the street from me J-spec has the 180sx rear window for 150.00
> ...


lol, im just tired of ppl calling their cars something it's not. it's a 240sx with a ca18 swap. you put silvia lights on your 240, then its a 240 with a silvia front end conversion. and jdm rear windows for 150 is a rip off, jspec prices is outrageous. but pay no attention to me, do what you like.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

walmartemployee said:


> lol, im just tired of ppl calling their cars something it's not. it's a 240sx with a ca18 swap. you put silvia lights on your 240, then its a 240 with a silvia front end conversion. and jdm rear windows for 150 is a rip off, jspec prices is outrageous. but pay no attention to me, do what you like.


i gotta agree with him here. it's like all those honda retards putting GT-R emblems on their cars. does that mean they have a GT-R? i dont think so. 

in order to have a full 180sx, you need the tail lights, body kit, side windows, RHD, CA18DET or SR20DET depending on the year of the car, bigger brakes, different interior pieces, etc. etc... the list goes on and on.


----------



## augimatic (Mar 23, 2004)

93blackSER said:


> i gotta agree with him here. it's like all those honda retards putting GT-R emblems on their cars. does that mean they have a GT-R? i dont think so.
> 
> in order to have a full 180sx, you need the tail lights, body kit, side windows, RHD, CA18DET or SR20DET depending on the year of the car, bigger brakes, different interior pieces, etc. etc... the list goes on and on.


either way, a guy can do what ever he wants to do with his car. Heck, do the engine swap and put VW emblems on it and call it a Jetta. My point is, don't flame. Support people with what they want to do with their cars. I don't even flame idiots that talk about putting a twin turbo on a B16 engine. I just kindly explain...it doesn't work that way.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Dude... that was harsh walmartemployee! I feel he has the right to call his car whatever he wants... Not saying i have a "true" 180sx. I just feel like he does... I have the right to call MY car a 180 cause I have a 1.8L engine and not a 2.4L or 2.0L . Yes, a 180sx is much more than that. But its what ever you want.


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

^^ KILL THE THREAD ALREADY!!! ^^

Let him call it whatever he wants. Once he does the switch, it's not technically a 240SX anymore is it? So I guess that gives him the right to name it. Does it really matter though? :thumbdwn:


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

2Fast2Furious said:


> Once he does the switch, it's not technically a 240SX anymore is it?


 :wtf: 

Everything but this was true. Would you look at a transvestite with a boob job and wears a dress, and say it's technically a woman? I agree with you that he has the right to call it whatever he wants. But on a technical stand point i agree with everyone else.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

I think someone needs an H22 swap


----------



## walmartemployee (Jun 29, 2004)

azRPS13 said:


> Dude... that was harsh walmartemployee! I feel he has the right to call his car whatever he wants... Not saying i have a "true" 180sx. I just feel like he does... I have the right to call MY car a 180 cause I have a 1.8L engine and not a 2.4L or 2.0L . Yes, a 180sx is much more than that. But its what ever you want.


oh yes he has the right to call it whatever he wants, making sure he dont get all delusional and think he really has a 180sx. just want ppl to know it's a 240 *nonetheless*. anyways, when i put a silvia s13 front end conversion on my car, i will call her silvia, get this straight ppl, her name's silvia, the car is 240sx k :fluffy:


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

azRPS13 said:


> :wtf:
> 
> Originally Posted by 2Fast2Furious
> Once he does the switch, it's not technically a 240SX anymore is it?
> ...


No, I'm saying a 240SX has a KA motor, once you change that (like most of us have), on a technical standpoint it is no longer a 240SX because it doesn't have a KA motor.. make sense? I think we're all getting confused with this. LOL

Anyway, I'll shut up  Call the damn car whatever you want kid!!!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## ScEtCh (Jun 18, 2004)

Nice (clap,clap,clap) Nice...

ScEtCh


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i dont think anybody gives a fuk what the car is called -_-

for future references, dear noobs.. don't ever make threads titled "240sx to 180sx" or "240sx to silvia" for you to convert a usdm 240 to a jdm 180 part for part, it will never happen. it's not just "drop a sr20det and convert to rhd" there are thousands of little details that you never knew existed.. so quit this "converting to jdm style" shat. it's annoying


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Whatever Jeong . Your lucky you got to be near my car much less take a ride in it! I'm so JDM it hurts.. I mean look I have a working 180sx key! Suck it!
















this post was brought to you in ooober sarcasm


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

OPIUM said:


> this post was brought to you in ooober sarcasm


 i saw one of those keys on ebay. "ULTIMATE JDM SUPER RARE 180sx KEY!!!!"


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

check and mate.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> check and mate.


whore :loser:


----------



## walmartemployee (Jun 29, 2004)

i understand what 2fast2furious means by 240sx and the engine. they named the car just as they did with the 180. 1.8 liters=180, 2.4 liters=240. but it doesnt matter, it's still a 240 with no engine. it came out the factory as a 240, will always be that. you can give her a name, that's cool, still a nissan 240sx.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

it would probably be cheaper to buy a real 180sx for 7k. and no matter what you do, the plate on the firewall will still say R*M*S13, just something to think about.


----------



## 200sxOwner (Jul 1, 2004)

walmartemployee said:


> lol, im just tired of ppl calling their cars something it's not. it's a 240sx with a ca18 swap. you put silvia lights on your 240, then its a 240 with a silvia front end conversion. and jdm rear windows for 150 is a rip off, jspec prices is outrageous. but pay no attention to me, do what you like.


dude stfu already, nobody cares bout what you think.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

200sxOwner said:


> dude stfu already, nobody cares bout what you think.


well the wallmart bitch does kinda have a point you know.


----------



## walmartemployee (Jun 29, 2004)

Loki said:


> well the wallmart bitch does kinda have a point you know.


what do you want, stupid ricer? you are nothing but a fly on the wall. SLAP! just like that and you are gone.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

walmartemployee said:


> what do you want, stupid ricer? you are nothing but a fly on the wall. SLAP! just like that and you are gone.


STFU now and go get the shopping carts bitch......thats right.......know your place and your role BITCH!!!!!!!

stupid ass noobs


----------



## walmartemployee (Jun 29, 2004)

Loki said:


> STFU now and go get the shopping carts bitch......thats right.......know your place and your role BITCH!!!!!!!
> 
> stupid ass noobs


you loser, i dont pick no shopping carts for anybody, they can get it themselves. all i do is walk aroundand get paid. BITCH!


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

walmartemployee said:


> you loser, i dont pick no shopping carts for anybody, they can get it themselves. all i do is walk aroundand get paid. BITCH!


you walk around putting in its place the shit ppl didnt buy at the end and left them in the register right? 

geez.....what is up with noobs these days? :dumbass:


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Go to bed.. all of you!


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

Loki said:


> you walk around putting in its place the shit ppl didnt buy at the end and left them in the register right?
> 
> geez.....what is up with noobs these days? :dumbass:


 they're called "go-backs"


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

OPIUM said:


>


opium always has the greatest pictures i have ever seen...A+++ to u my friend :thumbup:


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

kaptainkrollio said:


> they're called "go-backs"


YEAH! that! :thumbup:


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> Go to bed.. all of you!


i mean look at these...u are the new american idol...hahah


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

heres one more for you and everyone else then..:










no really... die thread!


----------



## augimatic (Mar 23, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> Whatever Jeong . Your lucky you got to be near my car much less take a ride in it! I'm so JDM it hurts.. I mean look I have a working 180sx key! Suck it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dude, I so want that key....where on earth did you get it, I'm just about to get a nismo one.


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

opium u have done it again!!!!...and as for the key i seen that on ebay some time ago for $5 Us dollars (shipped)....and yes it was blank :thumbup:


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

TheNose247 said:


> opium u have done it again!!!!...and as for the key i seen that on ebay some time ago for $5 Us dollars (shipped)....and yes it was blank :thumbup:



i want that key!!!!!!! oh no never mind my car has the KA and still LHD......hate you Opium


----------



## walmartemployee (Jun 29, 2004)

hahahaha ope, everyone wants the key, what a bunch of suckers. suckaaaaaaas!


----------



## Marblecake (Jun 19, 2004)

Oh man such harsh words for no reason. The dude is trying to do something other then let his car sit and rot.


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

Marblecake said:


> Oh man such harsh words for no reason. The dude is trying to do something other then let his car sit and rot.


that's all my car is doing in the garage....  damn blown head gasket


----------



## augimatic (Mar 23, 2004)

walmart guy,

what car do you have?

Let me guess, you're "GETTING" a 240 right?


----------



## 200sxOwner (Jul 1, 2004)

walmart guy was hondahater, dumbass.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

you didnt kno?


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

HAHAHA what a stupid ass noob! we all know it was Lionel


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

walmartemployee said:


> what do you want, stupid ricer? you are nothing but a fly on the wall. SLAP! just like that and you are gone.


keep this wal-mart bitch banned! what an annoying fucker!


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

what an annoying fucker? youve been here less than a month and i always see you saying wrong info. i find that annoying.your the biggest post whore ive ever seen. over 400 posts in less than a month. post whoring is against the rules.that is annoying.


----------



## 200sxOwner (Jul 1, 2004)

Kelso said:


> what an annoying fucker? youve been here less than a month and i always see you saying wrong info. i find that annoying.your the biggest post whore ive ever seen. over 400 posts in less than a month. post whoring is against the rules.that is annoying.


lmao, i didnt see that shit, dayummmmmmmmmmm. one month=400 post. wow! a record breaker yo. i been here long enough and so far i havent seen a whore a big as him.


----------



## innes177 (Feb 21, 2004)

this thread is hilarious....


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

TheNose247 said:


> opium u have done it again!!!!...and as for the key i seen that on ebay some time ago for $5 Us dollars (shipped)....and yes it was blank :thumbup:


 Yeah... mine wasn't ebay material. It was used to unlock the lock and tumbler that all my RHD parts came from. I assure you, its as JDM as herro kitty.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Kelso said:


> what an annoying fucker? youve been here less than a month and i always see you saying wrong info. i find that annoying.your the biggest post whore ive ever seen. over 400 posts in less than a month. post whoring is against the rules.that is annoying.


dude that aint shit, we had a WHORING COMPETITION 2 nights ago, and i posted about 865 in one DAY.....so whos the whore?


----------



## V240SX (Jun 29, 2004)

Holy hell, who'd of thought my pointless little post would turn out like this... Heh. But yeah, I know it won't be a real 180 but I don't care.


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

i've gotta get into this post whoring..... :thumbup:


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

no you dont. if your ognna do that go to the OT section. young post whores just relay bad info or useless info and dumb comments. dont do it.if you were very knowledgaeble on the 240, thats different.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

Kelso said:


> no you dont. if your ognna do that go to the OT section. young post whores just relay bad info or useless info and dumb comments. dont do it.if you were very knowledgaeble on the 240, thats different.


we dont want noobs in OT or the 240 section. if ur a noob, stfu and keep searching/reading/learning/not posting until you know some things..then you can post. kevin's the only one that posts gay useless things and gets away w/ it.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> . kevin's the only one that posts gay useless things and gets away w/ it.


you noticed that too? i thought it was just me


----------

